# Other online SW Forums



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey guys

Just wondering if anyone follow or post on other forums.

Are there any really good one or bad one?

Been thinking of going joining another forum for more info or really nice builds.

I am on nanoreef.com and I really like that forum and format of it.

reefcentral.com
thereeftank.com
reef2reef.com
reefbuilders.com

Anyone have other that I have not mentioned?
Which one is your favourite?
Which one has NICE people like this forum?

Thanks


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

Nobody has people as nice as here 

I do like reefcentral for the info, and the sheer quantity of data. A lot of pros there too.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The saltwater section of this forum is a very tight community. I can honestly tell you that I've made close friends due to this forum.

The freshwater section of this forum is hilarious though. You'll make enemies fast!!


----------



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

Reef sanctuary is a good forum as well

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Addicted said:


> Nobody has people as nice as here
> 
> I do like reefcentral for the info, and the sheer quantity of data. A lot of pros there too.


Too true.
I appreciate everyone's opinion here on GTA aquaria, and the general feeling of goodwill toward each other and the passion we all share. While some of us are a bit abrupt (R.I.P.), I think that we generally keep "our forks on the table and the knives out of each others back".


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm on canreef and thefragtank.ca as well. But this one is where I am the most active


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Reef2Reef is more of a commercial forum, where you go to buy frags and corals. It's fun to check out once in a while

Reef Central is, I think, the biggest US saltwater forum and although you might find some useful information on it, and has some experts, because of its size, it takes longer to filter through the blah blah blah. And is harder to trust the opinions, because there are so many people on the forum. I use it when I hit a wall about a problem, but have mixed success.

So the way I figure is, this forum is "the best of the best" meaning you get to know the people who answer questions and can gauge the quality of the answers by who has written the comments.

There are some people on this forum that frequent the US forums, so they link their answers from the US sites, thus creating an automatic filter for us to the best responses.

Plus, given the fact that all of us live mostly within a 300 km radius, we can source and provide insites that are on point for our situations.

I've doodled around some Aussie forums, and quite frankly find them almost the same as ours, except they reference stores, or diving or seasons, or suppliers that are not relevant.

So I agree w Alt. It's fun showing up at a retail location and putting a face to a handle, or finding a private message in your inbox from someone you have never met but wants to have a conversation about something fish related.

I've made some awesome acquaintances on this forum. That probably wouldn't happen elsewhere.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks Crayon

That was perfectly said.

I really enjoy reading your thread. Your house/church and all your tanks are amazing.

It is very true what you said about this forum being a community. Maybe one day I will come to your BBQ and put faces to names.

Thanks again.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I come here for the community and to share info but I spend most of my time on Reef Central.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I come here for the community because it is local and to share info but I spend most of my time on Reef Central.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I come here because it is local but spend vast majority of my life on Nano-Reef. NanoReef is hilarious. I think, GTAA has changed since I originally joined, doesn't feel the same, the warmth and friendliness appears to have declined - or its just the people I knew have "moved on" RIP, Sig.

I miss, Carman, Will, Blossom - who got me into the hobby, Eric, Cid... *sigh*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Since the new company took over it's not the same.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Cichlidrookie said:


> It is very true what you said about this forum being a community. Maybe one day I will come to your BBQ and put faces to names.


This year's BBQ is at Fesso's place on the island. (Right?). I will be there. Find the thread and Mark your calendars!


----------

